# Introducing Aero



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 27, 2007)

Because of the recent loss of Reese's cagemate and her being so sad and lonely lately, I went to the local shelter looking for an adult male bunny to bring home as a new cagemate for her. Well, I ended up coming home with a REW buck that has been in the shelter since May. He is neutered but he isn't as old as I intended to get. He is roughly 9-11 months (I think closer to 9 months). At the shelter they called him Petey but it just didn't fit. So I decided on Aero because he has airplane ears and I have this whole food theme for most of my bunnies so it worked.





































And the resemblence in these pictures is stunning, here's Aero:





... and here is Spice:


----------



## monklover (Oct 27, 2007)

Aero is absolutely adorable. I really hope the bonding goes well! Good luck! :goodluck


----------



## swanlake (Oct 27, 2007)

awww so cute! :inlove:


----------



## maomaochiu (Oct 27, 2007)

soooooooo cute!! i love the ears!!


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 27, 2007)

>



I just love this shot of him.  What a handsome boy he is, very regal-looking! And I love hearing of rescues for the ones who have been at shelters for quite some time. He's probably so happy to have found a forever home with you. :inlove:

Love his name too...I think it suits him!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 27, 2007)

He was a really easy choice. He had been there the longest, he was the only one that was neutered, and he was the only one who was calm in my lap. He doesn't struggle when you pick him up. He is skittish when you walk around him, but I was laying in the run with him and he was not at all afraid to come over to me and as long as I moved slowly and stayed low to the ground, I could pet him and move around the ground without him caring.


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh how wonderful - I love the name and it fits him so well...

I'm so happy for you.

Peg


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 28, 2007)

He looks like a fineand very luckyrabbit. He sure has perked up from being in the shelter for so long. I can't get over how thick his ears are.

There is a resemblance in the pictures of Aero and Spice. If you didn't mention it in the pictures I would of thought it was the same bunny.

How long are you going to quarantine Aero? Can't wait to see how Reese response to her new mate.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 28, 2007)

I told you he seems familiar. He is so adorable and looks like he's meant to be there.

I miss Spice.... it kills me to see him... But I love Aero now too. He's got the most gorgeous eyes! and those lips!!!!!!


----------



## Butterfinger (Oct 28, 2007)

My, the resemblance IS striking  He's so gorgeous... My very first bunny was a REW and I must say, the personality seems genetic  Mine was a total sweetheart too. 
I'm glad you've opened your heart to another bunny in need  I'll look foreward to hearing more about him as he gets more used to staying with you~ 

~Diana


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 28, 2007)

I never got him because he resembled Spice, I got him because he was tugging at my heartstrings more than the others, and because I knew his chances of adoption were slim compared to the rest. I never really had an idea of his personality at the shelter, I lucked out that he does remind me of Spice in a lot of ways and I am really glad he does.

When I'm really down and missing Spice, I tend to find myself spending time socializing him or just watching his antics or spending time with Reese. He really has been a god send for me. Not a distraction from reality, but a purpose, something to concentrate on and work for instead of brooding on Spice's untimely passing and to help fill the huge gapthat Spice left. Some need timeto heal before they can open their hearts and home to another, but me, I need another to heal and I've always known that.I can't help but smile and feel better when I see him binky or do a bunny 500.

(Reese, by the way, is doing beyond well. She is so friendly now and I know it's because she misses constant companionship. I tried to read a book out in the run with her but she spent the better part of an hour sitting on the page I was trying to read or kissing my hands and face all over. It makes me a little sad because she wasn't like this before so I know she's lonely but at the same time it makes me smile and just love her that much more.)


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 28, 2007)

He is adorable! I love his eyes. They are very powerful.

The second shot down is amazing (in the second set) :biggrin2:


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 29, 2007)

OH wow, Laura...Aero is so handsome!!  What a perfect addition to the family...

And I know just what you mean...when I'm missing Drew the most, I find myself looking at pictures of Harley. I haven't even been able to look at pictures of Drew...it's hard for me to even type her name...I've been avoiding my feelings so much because we're just so dang busy...and I know it's not TRULY good that I've been bottling things up a bit...

But, at the same time, I know it'll come about properly when the time is right...

And, I know the time was right for you to bring Aero home...what a wonderful, hope-inspiring thing. I just know that he and Reese will be wonderful friends...

I hope you're doing better...we'll take things one day at a time...and it's been so helpful talking to you...thank you so much for being there for me, Hun...


----------



## Pipp (Oct 29, 2007)

:inlove:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm so glad you got him Laura! What's his personality like? He's gorgeous and bless you for bringing him home.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

I know you didn't get him because he reminds you/us of Spice, but yeah, it's weird he does. I noticed not the visual aspect when I first saw him, but more - like a sense of him I guess.

I'm glad Reese is doing well. She's such a pretty baby, too! 

He's so pretty! and his eyes are the coolest color! In the pictures it looks like they are almost purple! I can't believe he was left at the shelter so long - you can see such personality! but I believe he was meant to be there for you! 

I love this photo - Definitely disapproving bunner! His ears look really thick, are they?

How Dare You Take my photo without my permission you mere human!


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Oct 29, 2007)

I love the ears, makes him unique, he's gorgeous congrats, and I hope the bonding goes well:goodluck


----------



## naturestee (Oct 29, 2007)

He's gorgeous! I think he looks more like Oberon with more floppy ears. He does let his fall sometimes, they're just so big!

I know how you feel, needing a purpose. Bonding Oberon and Fey was mine, and then when they fought and had to be separated I got really upset about Sprite again. Darn bunnies.

So what is his personality like? And how does Aero fit with the food theme? Must be a brand I don't know.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 29, 2007)

Aero chocolate bar... you know, the one with the bubbles.






I just really need to wake up every day and see that I am doing a little good, it helps me get through the day.

He's really sweet and curious. He runs away if you walk around him but I figured out rigth off the bat that if I sit down, he comes bounding over to investigate and he doesn't run or back off if you reach to pet him while you sit. He's really quite calm. He loves his food, and is just adoring being able to run and binky around the run. He loves the natural light, the grass, and I'm sure he's way more comfortable in his temporary housing that's 3 times the size of what he was in at the shelter.

He doesn't bite, he doesn't struggle when you hold him. Overall he is mild mannered and very sweet. I guess time will tell how much he comes out of his shell.

His ears are so big, but I don't think he will grow much, they look in proportion to his body and he's kind of at that awkward stage where he is half filled out but not completely so they should proportion better the more he fills out. 

Oh and his ears are thick, but not as much as they appear. It's the way they are built and shaped but they are definitely thicker than my others' ears. His eyes are kinda purplish, I noticed that too.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 29, 2007)

Wierd. It's from Nestle but I've never heard of it. Maybe it was never popular in the US?

Yay for Wikipedia! No, it's not in the US.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aero_(chocolate)


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 29, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Wierd. It's from Nestle but I've never heard of it. Maybe it was never popular in the US?
> 
> Yay for Wikipedia! No, it's not in the US.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aero_(chocolate)


Interesting, I just assumed that if Canada had it, so did the US! It's rare that we have something you don't.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 29, 2007)

Meh. Do you have Nestle Crunch, the one with the rice in it? Or do you have the bubble one instead?

Mmm, want chocolate now...


----------



## missyscove (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow, he's so handsome! Congratulations!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow, I weighed Aero just a few minutes ago and got one big shocker! I thought he was about Zoey's size (4[suB][suP]3/4[/suP][/suB] lbs) but he actually weighs 2.58 kg (5.69 lbs), that's more than I figured he'd finish at, LOL. That's how much of a size difference their winter coats make them look! I'm so used to big fluffy outside coats that he really decieved me with his thin inside coat. I knew he felt heavy but I seriously thought he'd weigh about 5 to 5 [suP][suB]1/4[/suB] [/suP]lbs as a full grown adult but I guess I have to up my guess to more like 6 to 6 [suB][suP]1/4[/suP][/suB] lbs, which is closer to Mocha's size.


----------



## f_j (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow, he so handsome! And very lucky to be adopted by you . Good luck with the bonding!!!


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Oct 31, 2007)

Wow!! He is such a gorgeous bunny! :inlove:


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 31, 2007)

Awwww MBB got a rabbit! I'm so happy. It was so sad to hear about Spice... How is my favorite Reese doing? I love the name btw... So fitting because I want to eat them both :biggrin2:Well... In a nice way We need more Reese pics btw... hehe

*naturestee wrote: *


> Meh. Do you have Nestle Crunch, the one with the rice in it? Or do you have the bubble one instead?
> 
> Mmm, want chocolate now...


No AERO?! :shock:But Aero is so awesome. I'm so shocked that you don't have it! Lol. Yep, we do have the Nestle Crunch. I always loved chocolate with rice in it. :biggrin2:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 31, 2007)

Every day this little man is starting to act a little more like Spice. There are still a lot of differences. Like he's suddenly turned into a paper shredder. Spice loved to shred paper and make a disaster.

More pictures of Reese? Like this...






Or..





Or of her giving me kisses...


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 31, 2007)

Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeese :inlove:Lol thank you! :biggrin2:

Look at that face! Isn't she gorgeous?


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 31, 2007)

Aww.....Reesey kisses!! How sweet!!!!

Give her some from me, ok?


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 31, 2007)

Wow! He is stunning! I'm in love with his ears! 

He reminds you of Spice? Maybe Spice made you guys meet.

I just love Reese. Sucha cute pie.

Goodluck bonding them! I bet Reese will like Aero. And likewise.


----------

